# BFD 1124 filters don't seem to be working



## morik (Mar 15, 2011)

Hmm, so I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong... the filters I'm setting don't seem to be working.

First, I set levels using the depth charge scene from U571. At the highest listening volume I'd use (probably a little higher than I'd use for almost anything), the yellow LEDs would flash occasionally, no red.

I used REW to measure my system (with my fronts crossed at 200hz to get them out of the way, since my receiver wasn't playing any sound when I unplugged the mains). The DSP 1124 does show output level, and I hear the subs making noise.

I had REW target me flat with no boosts allowed, for the pre-Audyssey settings. It had 3 filters to knock down some peaks. I turned off all but 3 of the filters on preset 1 of the DSP, and then set up those 3 filters to match REWs. The In/Out light is solidly lit, which the manual indicates means that the PA eq should be active.

Measuring again, there are subtle changes, but very small. To double check, I went and set the 20hz filter to -48db. I'm still seeing a huge peak at 20hz, with barely a dent due to the filters. Hitting the in/out button to turn off the EQ does make a slight difference. Here is my graph without the filters on, and the graph with them on.

(I find it kind of odd that that dip is there at 42... it goes away with the 80 hz crossover... with audyssey off, I'm just using the distance settings for the sub that it had given, so there may be phase issues)

Note that I'm using 2 subwoofers. Is this an issue? (I have REW set to coupled mode)


My goal was to get rid of those major peaks before letting Audyssey do its thing. I've moved the speakers around since my last Audyssey run, but you can see from the third graph that Audyssey doesn't get rid of the peaks, especially the one at 20, which has a huge hang on the waterfall.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Make sure the little yellow “kHz” light is off. If it’s on, you’re filters are 1000 Hz higher than the display shows.

Also, IIR Setting #5 is the preferred one to use. In any event, make sure the filter type is set for “PA” (parametric). If it’s set for one of the feedback control options (like “SI”, you’ll only get an ultra-narrow filter.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## morik (Mar 15, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Make sure the little yellow “kHz” light is off. If it’s on, you’re filters are 1000 Hz higher than the display shows.
> 
> Also, IIR Setting #5 is the preferred one to use. In any event, make sure the filter type is set for “PA” (parametric). If it’s set for one of the feedback control options (like “SI”, you’ll only get an ultra-narrow filter.
> 
> ...


lol, it was the KHz light. Thanks!


----------

